

No one should do startups - wikkiwa

I think no one should do startups.
======
electrichead
Anyone have the link to the original story that sparked all this?

~~~
ggchappell
The recent discussions seemed to have been kicked off by a TechCrunch guest
article by Penelope Trunk: "Stop Telling Women to Do Startups" [1].

Two of the more prominent responses are blog posts by Laura Klein ("STFU About
What Women Want" [2]) and Zach Holman ("Women Should Do Startups" [3]).

[1] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3340143>

[2] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3342194>

[3] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3344982>

------
_delirium
Startups for some, miniature American flags for others...

------
CyberFonic
Yeah??? Why do you say that ?

